# NLP



## jiggy79 (May 12, 2007)

Has anyone considered using Neuro Lingistic Programming on our mind to lower or possibly eliminate our social anxiety problems. I did a little research about this, that it has help people who had phobia problems more than the therapy has done?


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Jiggy, 

I can give you a link to another forum in which someone had reviewed an NLP audio product. I don't know if we are allowed to post links to other forums here, so you will have to PM me if you want the link. I can tell you that the woman who gave the review gave it a positive review and claimed it changed her life. Whether that is true or not, I don't know. I'm just letting you know what she had said.


Lifetimer


----------

